# faire fonctionner "vieille" webcam Logitech sur MacBook



## quetzal (29 Juin 2010)

J'ai récupéré une webcam Logitech qui doit avoir plusieurs années. Il s'agit d'un modèle assez similaire à la Webcam Logitech C200, mais sans doute antérieure. Peut-être une C100 ou quelque chose comme cela.

C'est un périphérique USB qui se place au-dessus de l'écran. Comme j'utilise un écran 22" branché à mon MacBook, je souhaiterais la faire fonctionner lorsque j'utilise cet écran externe, pour que mes interlocuteurs me voient dans l'axe, mon Macbook et sa caméra iSight étant placés de profil sur mon bureau.

J'ai branché le périphérique sur un des ports USB de l'ordinateur. Mais je n'obtiens aucun résultat, ni dans Skype ni dans iChat. J'ai téléchargé et installé ichatUSBCam-zip, qui ne semble pas être un pilote, n'ayant pu en trouver un pour la webcam.

Une piste ?


----------



## Pouasson (29 Juin 2010)

T'as essayé Macam ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

Il y a la liste des cameras avec la compatibilité (en gros, vert = Ok, jaune = en cours de développement, et rose = c'est rapé).

Toutes les Logitech ne sont pas supportées ! 

Quant à  iUSBCam (anciennement iChatUSBCam, ils ont changé le nom à la demande d'Apple), ça n'est effectivement pas un pilote, son rôle est juste de faire reconnaître les cameras USB par iChat qui autrement ne fonctionne qu'avec les iSight et les cameras Firewire &#8230; mais il ne remplace pas le pilote de la Camera !


----------



## quetzal (30 Juin 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> T'as essayé Macam ?



J'ai installé Macam, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner dans Skype...


----------



## boddy (30 Juin 2010)

Quand tu ouvres l'App Macam est-ce que tu te vois ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> J'ai installé Macam, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner dans Skype...



Il faut voir d'abord si elle fonctionne dans MaCam. Si oui, alors, il faut désinstaller puis réinstaller Skype, j'avais eu le problème lorsque mon fils est parti au Canada, nous utilisions Skype pour communiquer, mais, au moins pour les cameras gérées par MaCam, il fallait que MaCam et la camera soient installés avant Skype !


----------



## quetzal (30 Juin 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Quand tu ouvres l'App Macam est-ce que tu te vois ?



La webcam fonctionne sous Macam : je vois un écran à part "Macam" avec l'image de la webcam.

Mais je ne la vois pas dans mes préférences sous Skype. J'ai désinstallé puis réinstallé Skype comme le conseille Pascal77.
Mais je ne vois toujours pas ma caméra dans les Préférences -> Vidéo de Skype. Je vois seulement la caméra iSight dans le menu déroulant.

@Pascal77 Quelle est la procédure pour activer la webcam après la réinstallation de Skype (après Macam...) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> La webcam fonctionne sous Macam : je vois un écran à part "Macam" avec l'image de la webcam.
> 
> Mais je ne la vois pas dans mes préférences sous Skype. J'ai désinstallé puis réinstallé Skype comme le conseille Pascal77.
> Mais je ne vois toujours pas ma caméra dans les Préférences -> Vidéo de Skype. Je vois seulement la caméra iSight dans le menu déroulant.
> ...



Attends, j'avais perdu de vue le détail qui tue : tu as déjà une camera intégrée sur ton Mac, et je me souviens d'un fil d'il y a quelques semaines, où on était arrivé à la conclusion qu'on ne pouvait pas avoir plusieurs caméras sur le même Mac !

Moi, je n'avais pas d'autre caméra que ma vieille Philips de branchée, à l'époque où j'ai fait ça, et avant de réinstaller Skype, il me disait juste que je n'avais pas de caméra branchée !


----------

